# [Polish NR] Tomasz Zolnowski - 9.91 single 3x3x3



## Piotr (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Jacco (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, nice solve.


----------



## alexc (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm....he uses caltech. Very nice solve, but I hate caltech.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 15, 2008)

Since when do people refer to cross on L as "caltech"?


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow!! The fastest L cross F2L, and non lucky too! It seems like the new rule allows for faster times for many people


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, that was amazingly fast!


----------



## Harry (Apr 18, 2008)

WOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOWWOW
I hope I can get that fast. my best time is 1.40 MIN not sec

Wish me luck everybody!!


----------



## sheriff (Apr 18, 2008)

don't fear harry, but you won't get that far. i won't either


----------



## LarsN (Apr 18, 2008)

Really fast solve, the switch from f2l to oll was amazingly fluent. Tomasz you are the one who made me stick with f2l on L (even though I'm not "caltech"?). Thanks man...


----------

